# This is a practical thinker...



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Very cool use what you've got


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Alan Small said:


> Very cool
> View attachment 389464


What’s going on here


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> What’s going on here


Signal, maybe stereo for red & white, common ground around the bodies of all. Using the extremely conductive copper. Because they don't have the correct RCA adapters, but the amp/headphone output carries the same type of signal. Whether the strength of the signal is of the right electrical strength, and whether the 'ground' provides any actual usefullness, indeed, whether my total analysis is flawed beyond comprehension, is not for me to say.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would assume that the outer shells of the RCA connectors would be connected internally, so you should only need to wrap the "common" around one of the jacks, but better safe than sorry, I suppose.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 389479



Never never do that ! It is not safe.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> Very cool use what you've got
> View attachment 389464


Good idea;
IMO, solid wires contacts won't last, won't work long time.
Use the right adapter or make a better one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 389479



Remote light switch. Insert into any receptacle.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Rev-1: Figure-8 wrap for increased mechanical connection:


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> Rev-1: Figure-8 wrap for increased mechanical connection:
> 
> View attachment 389488



Not good.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

A practical thinker in the 60's perhaps
In the 80's go, to Radio Shack
In the 21st Century, find the proper adapter online


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Alan Small said:


> Very cool use what you've got
> View attachment 389464


The audiophile version requires functionally pure silver wire.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

LOL. @Paul Running 

And for an extra grand... the figure eight wrap!!


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Latole said:


> Never never do that ! It is not safe.


When I was a teenager and strings were too much expense for my limited budget, I kept a pile of unbroken used ones behind my stereo as spares. One day I was plugging my stereo in and I didn't notice I picked up a high E string with the prongs and plugged it in, shorting it out. That was quite an exciting spark and it actually broke the string and fused half of it to one of the prongs.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 389479


Absolutely hilarious! And it will work, and there's "almost" nothing wrong with doing it that way!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> Rev-1: Figure-8 wrap for increased mechanical connection:
> 
> View attachment 389488



No reliable in my opinion. May work sometimes not always


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> Very cool use what you've got
> View attachment 389464



Not reliable IMO. may work sometimes, not always


----------

